# Upnour Help



## garretttpe (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi All
Newbie here, I have an issue with my upstairs floor being cold in some spots, when I use my laser temp gun to check the return temp on one of my legs (3 legs total) it appears to be about 20 degrees F lower, the inlet temp on all 3 legs are the same. My plumber is useless on trying to get this dialed in and I am not even sure this system is installed correctly. I have the incoming temp to the manifold set at 145 degrees

Please see the attached pics. if anyone can help me with advice on how to make sure everything is adjusted correctly I would appreciate it.

thank you
Larry


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

garretttpe said:


> Hi All Newbie here, I have an issue with my upstairs floor being cold in some spots, when I use my laser temp gun to check the return temp on one of my legs (3 legs total) it appears to be about 20 degrees F lower, the inlet temp on all 3 legs are the same. My plumber is useless on trying to get this dialed in and I am not even sure this system is installed correctly. I have the incoming temp to the manifold set at 145 degrees Please see the attached pics. if anyone can help me with advice on how to make sure everything is adjusted correctly I would appreciate it. thank you Larry



Call a license Plumber


----------



## garretttpe (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks
A licensed plumber installed it, I live in BF Maine so my options are way limited, My plumber has been here 3 times this winter to fix this situation. still not fixed. I have no faith in the back woods licensed plumbers in my area. This is why I am asking for help and any guidance I can use to fix it myself or to gain some knowledge if I have to call the plumber back
Larry


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Heatinghelp.com is a great site for HO with hydronic heating. I would also suggest referring to the boiler manufacturer for contractor referrals on their site. In Canada we have a national site for contractors to be listed as installers and designers, not sure if the US does the same.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

garretttpe said:


> thanks A licensed plumber installed it, I live in BF Maine so my options are way limited, My plumber has been here 3 times this winter to fix this situation. still not fixed. I have no faith in the back woods licensed plumbers in my area. This is why I am asking for help and any guidance I can use to fix it myself or to gain some knowledge if I have to call the plumber back Larry


Find another plumber that knows more about your issues.


----------



## garretttpe (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks
Like I Mentioned, I do not trust any of the so called licensed plumbers in my area. I have been a aircraft mechanic for 25 years so I am pretty mechanically apt. I would really appreciate any advice on how to adjust the valves correctly, I have gone to the Upnour site and I have done what they said but it appears I have no adjustment left to equalize all 3 loops. Nothing I have adjusted so far has worked, in. Y experience it is usually something simple. i just cant find what that simple thing is.

Larry


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

garretttpe said:


> Thanks
> Like I Mentioned, I do not trust any of the so called licensed plumbers in my area. I have been a aircraft mechanic for 25 years so I am pretty mechanically apt. I would really appreciate any advice on how to adjust the valves correctly, I have gone to the Upnour site and I have done what they said but it appears I have no adjustment left to equalize all 3 loops. Nothing I have adjusted so far has worked, in. Y experience it is usually something simple. i just cant find what that simple thing is.
> 
> Larry


Could be any number of things, simple things. This site is for plumbers, and the support of that trade, sure you can relate as you wouldn't want a hobby flier asking on your website how to fix
Hydraulics on his landing gear. Especially when their plane is sitting in your neighbours shop.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals only.

Please visit...

www.contractortalk.com

www.diychatroom.com


----------

